# thmh semi in wall peninsula 90g reef



## thmh

i started off my reefing hobby with a 10g tank

















Tank - 90g standard 
Sump - 40breeder 
Return pump - Eheim 1262 
Skimmer - super reef octopus 2000
Lighting - 2X Aqua Illuminations Sol Blues
Water movement - 1xmp10 1xmp40









i have been hording my reefing equipment for about 5 months before my friend and i started building my setup. To begin with we had to rip off all the dry wall from the other side of my room and then we built a frame for the tank.


































after that we built the stand with some 2x4, 2x6 and 2x8. 

























drilling the holes for my overflow box from glassholes.com









































lego'ing my marko rock.

















we also made a super awesome sand cleaning box


----------



## thmh

typezero stripping the paint around the hole.









putting my tank up on the stand and placing my rocks.

























installing my pluming.

















DIY lids









my tank and sump


----------



## Flazky

YOU PUT A YELLOW TANG IN THERE FIRST?!?!??!?!?!
He will destroy all new comers....mine did T_T


----------



## Windowlicka

Nice build so far - will be following for sure <and maybe 'borrowing' some ideas>...!


----------



## explor3r

Finally you decided to post and Im gladddddddd, the biuld is looking great and Im sure it will turn aweson..yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice 10g tank..but the way love the picture where you drill the hole and thumbs up


----------



## TypeZERO

Nice tank you got there  I do like the rockwork!


----------



## TypeZERO

Some progressive shots of building thmh's sump


----------



## thmh

Thanks broski for posting the pics!!!


----------



## Flexin5

Very nice setup! looks great.


----------



## Chromey

What DVDs were those


----------



## TypeZERO

You know what those are  they are reef safe though


----------



## altcharacter

Chromey said:


> What DVDs were those


dirty ones!!


----------



## thmh

Chromey said:


> What DVDs were those


dont ask dont tell!!! p.s typezero is a onrop cono sur!!


----------



## 50seven

Love the thread, great build pics FTW! 

Lots of fun tearing out the old RockLath wallboard, eh?  That stuff is brutal, especially with the steel mesh corners... Looks like the finished product came out nice with the tile.


----------



## TypeZERO

No updates yet?! Your slacking!


----------



## explor3r

TypeZERO said:


> No updates yet?! Your slacking!


Yes he is.....get busy


----------



## Chris S

About time, looks great buddy


----------



## thmh

update picture after i won the battle vs brown slime algae
live stock list: yellow tang, golden spotted bristletooth, 9 chromis , 2 tiger queen anthias , 2dispar anthias, purple dart fish, yasha goby and 2 clown fish


----------



## altcharacter

Beautiful tank!

Here's a crazy question for you....do you want some help grouting that tile?


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> Here's a crazy question for you....do you want some help grouting that tile?


thanks for the offer but i think we like the none grout look. what do you think to grout or not to grout?


----------



## altcharacter

Well i'm not crazy about the "glue oozing out the joints" look =P

If you need someone to do the grout give me a shout. I did tile for 10 years and would love to see your tank


----------



## cablemike

Definately Grout, it looks Unfinished. If you like the white glue look get white grout. Non sanded. Or black so it doesn't stand out so much.


----------



## altcharacter

Those tiles have to be half sand to fill the larger joints. And the white grout would help to hide the glue.


----------



## PACMAN

altcharacter said:


> Those tiles have to be half sand to fill the larger joints. And the white grout would help to hide the glue.


Boom, pro response!


----------



## altcharacter

PACMAN said:


> Boom, pro response!


Ha! 
6 years of tiling on my knees, least I could do is give a little friendly advice to a fellow salty.


----------



## thmh

Thanks for the all tips guys! ill try to find some time to grout it. I was thinking of a brownish grout instead of white so no attention will be taken away from my tank.


----------



## altcharacter

Or you could always say "Hay Dave, why don't you come over and finish the grout for me!"


----------



## thmh

altcharacter said:


> Or you could always say "Hay Dave, why don't you come over and finish the grout for me!"


Why are you so awesome! my house is under construction at the moment, but as soon as we finish i could have people over to hangchill .


----------



## TypeZERO

Got a new camera, so I took some quick pics of THMH's tank.


























































































This guy can grow acans!


----------



## Flazky

Nice Shots! Hurr Hurr


----------



## explor3r

Gangster.. everything looks very healthy


----------



## explor3r

It is been a while and no updates whats going on?


----------



## thmh

explor3r said:


> It is been a while and no updates whats going on?


soon! waiting for typezero!!


----------



## TypeZERO

I will say this tank has gone through a lot of changes and looks awesome.
Makes me mad jelly


----------



## thmh

TypeZERO said:


> I will say this tank has gone through a lot of changes and looks awesome.
> Makes me mad jelly


thanks brah! iam also mad jelly of your tank aswell!


----------



## 50seven

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TypeZERO

After much poking and harassing, I finally remembered to bring my camera to Tony's house for some update shots.

First off, Front FTS and Back FTS



















Closeups of the front from left of tank to right of tank




























Some of his fishies


----------



## TypeZERO

Now some closeups of his corals,

His Yuma and Florida garden





































His baby dynamite chalice










And a nice wall hammer


----------



## explor3r

I dont like yumas so much but yours I like and for surew your baby dinamite share the love


----------



## thmh

explor3r said:


> I dont like yumas so much but yours I like and for surew your baby dinamite share the love


thanks! yumas i got from R2O superduper deal buy 2 get one free!!! and the dynamite is all mine! thats my precious little baby.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Nice Flame Wrasses! Did they do a light show yet?


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> Nice Flame Wrasses! Did they do a light show yet?


nope  iam super sad that i never get to see him flash. I am even considering getting another female to entice him to change into a supermale and flash more often. What was your experience with them Harold?


----------



## CRJ

Beautiful tank, that stand scares me though. theres no vertical support thats load bearing, your relying 100% on the screws to hold it. Scary if you ask me!


----------



## thmh

CRJ said:


> Beautiful tank, that stand scares me though. theres no vertical support thats load bearing, your relying 100% on the screws to hold it. Scary if you ask me!


Thank you for the compliment!, the stand is screw into the wall and the tank weight is supported by the border of the stand, thus there is no need for a vertical support. There is also a DIY aquarium stand thread lurking around online that has the math/science on how the stand works.


----------



## TypeZERO

Yeah, I worked on this tank since it was in the womb. The stand is definitely overbuilt, it will not shake a hair. There are 4 vertical 2x8 and 2x10's, and even only relying on screws, thmh went crazy with the screws, too many to count and that's screwed directly into the wall studs too.


----------



## Shoryureppa

I love screwing things, I mean with wood that is...


----------



## dubmaneh

Great tank. Nothing short of an earthquake will move that stand!


----------



## Shoryureppa

thmh said:


> nope  iam super sad that i never get to see him flash. I am even considering getting another female to entice him to change into a supermale and flash more often. What was your experience with them Harold?


Fairy wrasses are sweet when they do the light show. The key for these to flash is that they need to be fed well. I fed them mysis, enriched brine, flakes, pellets plus live blackworms. Feed them at least twice a day and make sure live blackworms on one of the feeding.

There's something in those blackworms that somehow makes them "crazy", if you know what I mean. Keeping them well fed really helps. As you can see they were fat as hell when you got them. Look up the feeding regimen of clownfish when you're trying to breed them and follow that.

Another key thing I learned recently with fairy wrasses is that they need to be the king of the tank. When I had the flames, there was nothing bigger than them other than the butterfly fish. So they were free to do whatever the hell they wanted. I can swear they cleared the water a few times when they were doing the light show.

I would try keeping them well fed before I add females. The male was flashing with only one female. Although they live in harems in the wild.

Lasty, if there are any fast moving fish that makes them jittery, it only makes it worse. You can tell the male is "comfortable" when the colors are rich. I hope that helps bro. They do look fat!

Great job on the tank by the way!


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> Fairy wrasses are sweet when they do the light show. The key for these to flash is that they need to be fed well. I fed them mysis, enriched brine, flakes, pellets plus live blackworms. Feed them at least twice a day and make sure live blackworms on one of the feeding.
> 
> There's something in those blackworms that somehow makes them "crazy", if you know what I mean. Keeping them well fed really helps. As you can see they were fat as hell when you got them. Look up the feeding regimen of clownfish when you're trying to breed them and follow that.
> 
> Another key thing I learned recently with fairy wrasses is that they need to be the king of the tank. When I had the flames, there was nothing bigger than them other than the butterfly fish. So they were free to do whatever the hell they wanted. I can swear they cleared the water a few times when they were doing the light show.
> 
> I would try keeping them well fed before I add females. The male was flashing with only one female. Although they live in harems in the wild.
> 
> Lasty, if there are any fast moving fish that makes them jittery, it only makes it worse. You can tell the male is "comfortable" when the colors are rich. I hope that helps bro. They do look fat!
> 
> Great job on the tank by the way!


they are pretty plump  i would like to think i feed them well. But i do have 2 tangs and a same size Christmas wrasse in the tank as well.


----------



## Shoryureppa

Not to hijack - I lost a few of my prized fish recently including an Aussie Copperband that was feeding very well, so I decided to get some wrasses again. I got a harem of flames, 1m and 4f and I am planning to add 2 more to make it lucky number 7! They are still getting used to each other but they will flash in time. If I can get it on video, I'll post it for you


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> Not to hijack - I lost a few of my prized fish recently including an Aussie Copperband that was feeding very well, so I decided to get some wrasses again. I got a harem of flames, 1m and 4f and I am planning to add 2 more to make it lucky number 7! They are still getting used to each other but they will flash in time. If I can get it on video, I'll post it for you


omg you got 5 flame wrasse!!!! sell to me one female! did you buy all of seaumarine flame wrasses?


----------



## BIGSHOW

I just recently got a super male and 3 females myself. They are quickly becoming my favorite fish in the tank


----------



## Shoryureppa

thmh said:


> omg you got 5 flame wrasse!!!! sell to me one female! did you buy all of seaumarine flame wrasses?


Yeah I got those ones. They really are my favorite fish plus I like that they were small to begin with. The sale is stil on so a female is $60. BTW I didn't pay that price


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> Yeah I got those ones. They really are my favorite fish plus I like that they were small to begin with. The sale is stil on so a female is $60. BTW I didn't pay that price


How is your harem of flame wrasse? I wanna get a trio!!! The male must be one happy guy!!


----------



## Shoryureppa

The harem is pretty nice actually. I wanted all pairs of fairy wrasses before but I came to realize that it would be better to reproduce what they do in the wild. If I had the room, I would get about 12 females. It's very interesting to watch the social behaviours, you see the females trying to establish some sort of order. I know one will turn submale in case the male dies so it's kinda like having a supermale waiting in line. In the event that the male dies, I'll just add more females. The rest of the tankmates are all nano fish, its set up for the wrasses as the showcase fish! A trio is nice, just be careful adding a female as its very territorial. I would add at least 2 more to spread the aggression. And get different sizes, it helps.


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> The harem is pretty nice actually. I wanted all pairs of fairy wrasses before but I came to realize that it would be better to reproduce what they do in the wild. If I had the room, I would get about 12 females. It's very interesting to watch the social behaviours, you see the females trying to establish some sort of order. I know one will turn submale in case the male dies so it's kinda like having a supermale waiting in line. In the event that the male dies, I'll just add more females. The rest of the tankmates are all nano fish, its set up for the wrasses as the showcase fish! A trio is nice, just be careful adding a female as its very territorial. I would add at least 2 more to spread the aggression. And get different sizes, it helps.


Cool ima call ken tomorrow and see if he still have some female flame wrasse!


----------



## thmh

*Big thanks to typezero!*

Thank you broski! for finishing my full spectrum bar!<3 
First impression on the full spectrum bar! Amazing! What i notice right away is the bar balance out my Blues and royal blues making everything looks more natural. Also the colours on my fishes pops a lot more! ill try to keep you guys updated on the progression of my corals in a few weeks.


----------



## RR37

^ Thats a sexy looking retro.

I especially like the control box.


----------



## thmh

RR37 said:


> ^ Thats a sexy looking retro.
> 
> I especially like the control box.


thanks! typezero is a genius he came up with the whole idea.


----------



## Shoryureppa

What did it cost you in parts? Just curious. You can pm me the price if you do not feel comfortable saying it here.


----------



## TypeZERO

Shoryureppa said:


> What did it cost you in parts? Just curious. You can pm me the price if you do not feel comfortable saying it here.


hmmm i forgot how much mine came up to because we ordered and bought supplies for both of us. ill have to check and add up the bills, ill get back to you on that on harold.


----------



## Shoryureppa

All Gravy. I'd love to see this tank in person to see how the colors really pop. I gotta be honest, the fish looks a bit drab under Sols. I got mine peak at 50 -90-90 w-b-rb.


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> What did it cost you in parts? Just curious. You can pm me the price if you do not feel comfortable saying it here.


Iam in the process of changing the room around and making it a chill/fish room but once iam down your more then welcome to come over!


----------



## Shoryureppa

Thanks for the offer homie, I'll bring a six pack


----------



## thmh

*I felt productive today *

DIY mod for your biopellet return connector to your skimmer intake


----------



## TypeZERO

The full spectrum bar was done 100% all against my free will


----------



## thmh

Shoryureppa said:


> What did it cost you in parts? Just curious. You can pm me the price if you do not feel comfortable saying it here.


i think it cost me roughly $150 for both my bars.


----------



## RR37

Nice, did you order through LEDsupply ?


----------



## TypeZERO

Aqua style led
They are bridgelux leds


----------



## thmh

*Typezero and i are up to no good again!*

Our blueprint of my new 2x 25g extended sump with a 3x1.5x1 frag tank up top.Also one of the 25G will be my water making tank, inspired darryl_v 









We just banged out the stand today. Unfinished we still need to finalized the stand after we get the tanks.


----------



## TypeZERO

That's just nasty!


----------



## explor3r

TypeZERO said:


> That's just nasty!


You both are lol, keep building and keep the pictures coming too..gangsters


----------



## thmh

explor3r said:


> You both are lol keep building and keep the pictures up too..gangsters


once i finish my fish/chill room ima get you guys to come over .


----------



## thmh

update shot! drilled 5 holes yesterday with typezero, now we are waiting for the pluming to arrive to finish this project.


----------



## thmh

My newest addition ^_^ finally found one of my top 5 most favorite wrasse! 









PEWPEW!


----------



## thmh

Its been a while, lets skip the awkward phase and go straight for the good stuff!























































PEWPEW!


----------



## liz

Very nice! Love the coral shots +1


----------



## sig

very nice tank. what is the breed of the "My newest addition"?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh

Mystery wrasse(Labridae family)


sig said:


> very nice tank. what is the breed of the "My newest addition"?


----------



## explor3r

UYUYUYUYUY gangster your chalice is so hot!!! your tank is looking very very sexy.
It was about time for an update


----------



## thmh

When you coming back home gangster? 
P. S I miss you! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## JayPetro

What kind of palys between chalice and rastas?

Very nice! I like!


----------



## TypeZERO

That would be campfires paly, very sexy indeed!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I wanna see more of that DVD collection


----------



## thmh

Lol no problem but you better plan a day out of it because typezero have about 4tb of goodiesO



Ryan.Wilton said:


> I wanna see more of that DVD collection


PEWPEW!


----------



## thmh

Sheet just got real for mjc! 
















PEWPEW!


----------



## Shoryureppa

thmh said:


> My newest addition ^_^ finally found one of my top 5 most favorite wrasse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEWPEW!


Congrats on the new addition!

Not to sink your boat but I think you will lose your flame wrasses. That genus is too aggressive and rarely gets along with other wrasses. I hope you are the exception.


----------



## thmh

I took that into consideration and that is why I waited for the smallest one I found. Hopefully I can tame her! ^_^ 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Shoryureppa

You might be onto something there dude! Let me know how it works out.


----------



## J_T

Why is that saw still clean? I would have been chopping corals as soon as it came out of the box!!!

Guess you should be keeping that fish trap for now.


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> When you coming back home gangster?
> P. S I miss you!
> 
> PEWPEW!


Im coming back on sunday!!! I think is about time....Miss you too my gangster


----------



## MadJellyCorals

J_T awesome custom sump frag rack if you need any acrylic work done i highly recommend J_T, he has done some amazing work for myself and mjc.


----------



## altcharacter

very sexy dude


----------



## thmh

Ya man JT did an amazing job! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## J_T

altcharacter said:


> very sexy dude


Thanks,

Its what I do! Custom solutions for unique problems


----------



## kamal

very neat looking work


----------



## thmh

I got a new sexy mod from J_T today and then I went out to buy 6x dispar anthias^_^


----------



## Flazky

You didnt go out ta buy shieet!


----------



## J_T

... Pretty sure those fish were already there when I got there... Just saying... 

(so much for my frag that is on hold for me...) LOL!

Looks good up there. Did it need much tweaking to fit it over the screening?


----------



## thmh

i had to sand it a little bit but now it fits like a glove.


----------



## conix67

That acrylic frag rack looks very sexy! looks like I'm going to need one soon..


----------



## thmh

conix67 said:


> That acrylic frag rack looks very sexy! looks like I'm going to need one soon..


ya JT did a really great job!!!


----------



## J_T

Well, when it comes to racks.... wait what?

Drop me a line Conix, or let me know a night I can stop in. Your tank is still on my list of tanks to see! I hope its still as nice as I remember from other posts you have made.


----------



## altcharacter

This tank is pure garbage...I would just sell it to me for a few bucks and start over again with a 200g


----------



## Bayinaung

nice tank thmh! hey dude what's the green thing climbing the right wall of your tank? can't make it out from the shot.


----------



## thmh

thats GSP


----------



## Bayinaung

no way really? it looks like a green tongue climbing your wall. this green thing:


----------



## altcharacter

yeah that's gsp


----------



## Bayinaung

wow. wait, I thought this was a brand new tank thmh? how did they climb your wall so fast?


----------



## thmh

Bayinaung said:


> wow. wait, I thought this was a brand new tank thmh? how did they climb your wall so fast?


this tank is 1year old now yahhh!! i will get and get a FTS and some reefporn up soon!!!


----------



## Bayinaung

uh... harhar. ok, makes sense.


----------



## aln

dude tony that is sexxxyy  now i really wanna drop by!


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> dude tony that is sexxxyy  now i really wanna drop by!


MJC is located at typezero house but his tank is a lot mature then mine..... So you won't be disappointed.

-Tony


----------



## aln

Ooo I c ic


----------



## thmh

*Nothing good happens after 3am except reefporn!!!*

Devils armor

Candy apple

Teal birdnest


RR alien eye stag

CC awesome chalice

SunnyD

RR dynamite

Rasta

unknown?

Emerald in the sky stag i think....

Red Dragon

Purple monster and forest fire digi




CC Northern delight

Wicked bonsai 


Birds of paradise


----------



## thmh

Palmers blue

Fire and ice ???

Red Planet

Sunset


----------



## thmh

double post.....


----------



## aln

Those look soooooo sexy  I want sps now


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> Those look soooooo sexy  I want sps now


Dont do it!!!! aln its a very dark path once you get into the sps world!!!


----------



## aln

I gor sucked in long ago its just my tanknisnt really mature for acro and millies yet  might get a monti digidata  cant stop this itch


----------



## conix67

OMG. Pictures like this make me drool... Why is everyone else's tank look so much better. Color, polyp extension, cleanness.. Of course, this must be a result of years of hardwork!


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> I gor sucked in long ago its just my tanknisnt really mature for acro and millies yet  might get a monti digidata  cant stop this itch


Damn son you got a digi already..... Gratz! Well since your already dig your grave...... drop by mjc and let me show you the ropes!



conix67 said:


> OMG. Pictures like this make me drool... Why is everyone else's tank look so much better. Color, polyp extension, cleanness.. Of course, this must be a result of years of hardwork!


Yes conix it has been a tough battle from the beginning till now! But I ve learnt a lot along the way and now I finally see results.

-Tony


----------



## aln

i didnt get one yettt but i would soon! when i get my light upgrade  a friend is said he can frag me a small piece and let me try now a digitata since they are easy beginner sps


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> i didnt get one yettt but i would soon! when i get my light upgrade  a friend is said he can frag me a small piece and let me try now a digitata since they are easy beginner sps


You should take fully healed frags for better success , since your tank is still new.

~Tony


----------



## thmh

woohooo!!! after waiting patiently for 3 months typezero and i finally recived our light fixtures thanks to rick and lorna @ ocean abyss aquatics.

We have been using LED from the get go and we have been pushing it to the limit with full spectrum and intensity. We concluded that LED can grow corals like no other but the spectrum to colors up corals is not on par with t5 or mh. We have been testing out t5+led combination on our frag tanks for 4 months now and iam very exited to say that i can finally achieve the colors and grow that got me into the hobby in the first place. I now present you to my new ati led powermodule! which i believe to be the future of our reefing hobby.


----------



## teemee

... wow!
I know some people love LEDs, but in terms of keeping coral, I truly wish I'd never gotten rid of my T5 fixture. 
That thing is awesome!


----------



## thmh

teemee said:


> ... wow!
> I know some people love LEDs, but in terms of keeping coral, I truly wish I'd never gotten rid of my T5 fixture.
> That thing is awesome!


I totally agree with you marg... T5 really brings out the color in corals. A few of us already made the switch back or added in T5s ie Alex, sig, Phil, typezero,march and myself.

-Tony


----------



## Kooka

Those are awesome fixtures, you get the best of both worlds all in one.

Curious to see how your corals will look under that bad boy!


----------



## thmh

I was very tempted to call in sick today just so I can watch the light ramp up! Lol. I'll let you know when I get home today but base on what I have read on the us forums it give you the best of both words shimmer and colour and the best thing is....... No disco effects! 

-Tony


----------



## explor3r

Tony thats sexy.


----------



## thmh

explor3r said:


> Tony thats sexy.


Very sexy Alex! You gotta come over to see it!

-Tony


----------



## Bayinaung

So that's a combo LED and T5? what are the specs on those lights? if you got a pic.


----------



## thmh

Sexy dendros !


----------



## aln

Bro! Send me a head! Those are mad sexyyy


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> Bro! Send me a head! Those are mad sexyyy


When ever your ready!!


----------



## aln

Always ready for some dendro


----------



## thmh

aln said:


> Always ready for some dendro


[email protected]!


----------



## aln

thmh said:


> [email protected]!


Text me a price homie  when are you coming uptown lol


----------



## darthvictor

Do you need to keep feeding them like Sun Coral does?


----------



## aln

Yep they need to be fed


----------



## thmh

no actually theyre pretty low maintenance. i dont feed mine ever and i shove it in the shade.


----------



## teemee

It will do better if its fed. The first dendro I had was one head, and had been for over a year. The guy who had it before me never fed it.
I started feeding it, and by the following year it had seven heads.


----------



## TypeZERO

Yea me and tony feed our tank frozen atlease once a week and they get what they can from the broadcast feeding


----------



## thmh

*Late night reef porn!!!*

Wicked bonsai!

Limeade nasuta

God of war!

Candyapple red

Rasta!

Rainbow chalice!

Red Dragon!

Thang's A.carolina 

BS pocillopora

DV Northern delight

BS ironman (we named it together)

RR dynamite!

DV awesome chalice

Tristan sexy chalice


----------



## thmh

*id please*

hey guys! i just got this acro in and it looks really nice. the only problem is i dont know the name of it so if anyone can help me id this acro it would be awesome!!


----------



## damsel_den

TONY! post pictures of fish! I was all excited and then BAM there was none!


----------



## thmh

those guys are ninjas....i cant take pictures of ninjas theyre to fast.!!!


----------



## thmh

*I havent posted in a while but i still love you guys!!!*

Check out my mother colonies that iam growing out!!!

SSC


PC Superman Acro


MJC (to be determine) 


Poison ivy


Tyree Jedi Mind Trick


----------



## rburns24

Looking very good, Tony. Time for a FTS.


----------



## fesso clown

That poison Ivy is Mad Itchy!


----------



## thmh

rburns24 said:


> Looking very good, Tony. Time for a FTS.


Thanks Robert! How is your tank doing?



fesso clown said:


> That poison Ivy is Mad Itchy!


Oh yah! This poison ivy is so hawt Mr freeze melted!

~Tony


----------



## rburns24

Recovering from a high alkalinity incident .


----------



## thmh

rburns24 said:


> Recovering from a high alkalinity incident .


How are the mushrooms? And did you venture back into the sps world yet?

~Tony


----------



## rburns24

The mushrooms are doing really well. Yes, SPS are doing OK. Only about a dozen or so frags and a few
mini-colonies for now.


----------

